# Ball Jars on Sale



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Was in Tractor Supply today, Ball Jars on sale. Online also.

Ball Jars at Tractor Supply


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ohhh. I'll have to call mine and see if they have them. I'm going anyway on Mon to get feed.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, I am completely out of quart jars!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

this is good! they are $12 a case here!

Kris


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Plus, have a 10% off until 8/12 coupon! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Drats, local stores don't have them. Phoey!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I picked up some odd size jelly/preserve ball jars at Lowes. The Lowes closest to me didn't have a display of canning stuff, but another one did when I dropped in for something else. The odd type jars were priced great, the most often used ones (pints and quart) were expensive. Got a bunch of the wide mouth jelly 1/2 pint and pint. They are short and squat like.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

GOT 'EM! 

1 - dz Quart Wide Mouth
2 - 9/pk 1.5 Pint Wide Mouth
2 - dz Pint Reg Mouth

:goodjob:


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

woot! I got 6 reg qts 4 reg pints and 2 pint and a half (That's all they had left)

Kris


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I called my local store, they are about 65miles away, and the guy said they have quart and a halve jars. I've never seen a recipe calling for those. What are they used for? Dry stuff?


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a case of 1/2 gallon jars, too, but haven't used them for anything since I have never seen them mentioned in a recipe. Anyone use these for anything?


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

terri9630 said:


> I called my local store, they are about 65miles away, and the guy said they have quart and a halve jars. I've never seen a recipe calling for those. What are they used for? Dry stuff?


I think they mean pint and a half. They're awesome. I use them a lot for meats. A pint of meat isn't enough for our family, but a quart is too much. Pint and a half is just right.

Also, because there is no shoulder at all on the jar (straight sides) they're perfect for freezing. I freeze leftover soups and chicken stock in them. I also found them to be fantastic for canning certain things vertically, like cube steaks. If I could find them on sale I'd grab every case they had. They've just been reintroduced this year and I ran out and bought 10 cases as soon as my store stocked them.

Half gallon jars are very useful too. I have dozens of them. About the only thing you can can in them is juice. Otherwise, I store milk or chicken broth in them, make yogurt in them, use them for making sauerkraut and pickles. I also use them for converting apple juice into vinegar. 

They also look pretty lined up in the pantry and filled with grains or beans. You won't get weevil or pantry moth infestations if everything is in glass. And you can see when you're getting low on something so you can replenish.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

One more thing you can do with half gallon jars. Store cupcake liners in them. I admit I've bought some pretty cupcake papers just to do this. They just look pretty in the pantry.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas Happydog...I had bought some thinking they were going to be handy to have...then couldn't figure out what to do with them! lol


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I use the half gallon to store dry beans and dehyreated foods also. I use them instead of pitchers for iced tea and other drinks. My DH and I went to Tractor Supply and bought two shopping carts of jars the first day of the sale. We sell some of our jams and jellies at our farmers markets, and put some in our CSA boxes.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I got 3 cases of wide mouth pints Friday at my local TS - most of the shelves were empty.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hopefully they will still have some when I go tomorrow.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hopefully they still have some when I go tomorrow. The guy on the phone said there were no sales tags so he didn't think they were on sale. They are still cheaper than what I can get here since I am going that way anyway.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I was in K-Mart yesterday and they were having a Buy one get one half off sale on all sizes. I'm not sure how long the sale has been going on but I wanted a bunch of wide mouth quarts and they only had 6 cases left.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

shannsmom said:


> I have a case of 1/2 gallon jars, too, but haven't used them for anything since I have never seen them mentioned in a recipe. Anyone use these for anything?


Imilk a cow and love the 1/2 gallon jars my strainer fits perfict in the wide mouth if you have a large family canning peaches and tomatos this is a handy size


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Those 1/2 gallons look HUGE! I think I will leave them in their case till I need to store something, probably leftover soups in the fridge once school starts and I am the only one here for lunches. Today I got 4 cases of quart jars at Tractor supply! I want to go back and get the other 4 they had, maybe tomorrow. The cashier already looked at me like i was nuts for buying the 4 this morning, they filled the shopping cart.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I picked up 2 quarts, 2 pints and 1 of the half gallon. I wish there were more of the half gallon ones. I put bean and rice in them. No sales here.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I love half gallon jars! I store all of my fresh goats milk in them after milking  They would work great for refrigerator pickles too if you wanted to make the large whole pickles. I have been hitting flea markets for my jars. I am a tad bit addicted. I suppose 500+ is not enough!


----------

